# Swag Portable Bandsaw Table Debris Container



## Tmate (Jul 9, 2021)

I finally got tired of constantly having to sweep up the area surrounding my Swag saw table on my workbench. The solution was to bolt down an 18" x 24" pet cage pan under it.


----------



## RobinHood (Jul 9, 2021)

Good, practical solution. Well done.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 9, 2021)

Looks good.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 10, 2021)

Nice job. Those SWAG products are pretty nice. I have one of their tables as well.


----------

